# trésor de beauté



## fratere

Buongiorno.
Sto traducendo un testo relativo a cosmetici e mi sfugge il senso dell'espressione *trésor de beauté*. Per darvi un contesto, ecco come viene usato "Trésor de beauté, XYZ est destinée aux soins du corps, des cheveux et des pieds."
Qualcuno può illuminarmi?
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Fratere,
Forse non sai che devi proporre una traduzione, allora secondo te, che cosa potrebbe significare?


----------



## fratere

Eh, é proprio questo il problema: non mi viene in mente niente! Forse _Prodotto di alta qualità _ o _Prodotto d'eccezione/straordinario....._


----------



## matoupaschat

In francese, "trésor" rappresenta anche il tesoro dell'isola dei pirati, spesso un cofano che racchiude delle ricchezze, e in italiano, non si usa l'espressione un "tesoro di bellezza, umanità, ecc." ??? Guarda qui. Poi, se non ti conviene, si può sempre cercare altro


----------



## fratere

Grazie! ma sono mortificata . Ero così certa che non significasse nulla in italiano che non ho neanche pensato di cercare l'espressione letterale italiana. Mi rendo conto di vivere all'estero da troppo tempo....


----------

